# A Letter Home [humor]



## Ignatius Hadrian (Jul 25, 2010)

Transplanted from another forum, so forgive the names you don't recognize, but I thought you might get a kick out of this letter home.

Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah,
Here I am at, Camp Corinthia
Camp is very entertaining
And they say we'll fight some wars after spring training

I went hiking, through the jungle,
shot some greenskins, lost my unkle
You remember, pyroriffic
Lost her arm to nugle plaguelings and she got sick

Well Lord Lucan hates the Commissar,
And the next world has Dark Eldar
And the colonel wants no sissies
So he reads to us from the codex of Astartes

Now I don't want, this should scare ya'
But Ms. Raye Raye shot Archon Ra
You remember that Mossy Toes guy,
He shot the multi-melta and now his arm's fried

Take me home, oh muddah faddah
Take me home, I hate Corinthia
Don't leave me out in the battle, gee
I might get shot down by narry

Take me home, I promise I don't
Have the runs, won't mess the house with
My laz-gun, oh please don't make me stay
I've been here one whole day

Dearest Fadduh, Darling Muddah
I've been shot by, Colonel Mustard
Let me come home, 'fore they get me
I would even let He2etic hug and kiss me

Wait a minute, there is Squiggle,
Tyranids are, gettin sizzled
Here come baneblades, gee that's bettah
Muddah, Faddah kindly disregard this letter


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, from the Bolthole, I see. Clearly I need to increase my trolling over there some more! +rep since I know the names


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh! Funny stuff! Thanks for sharing.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

